# Brisbane Flooding



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

My fiance and his family are living in Brisbane. Thankfully they have evacuated their district and moved to higher grounds. I've been watching the news closely and am certain that their district has been hit by the floods. 

I'm assuming their furniture and applicances are damaged. According to my fiance's mum, they're covered by insurance. Phew!

Just wondering if anyone's been caught in a flood as severe as this before, because I want to know if I can still visit them in early March, which is my only free window to travel. Or will they still be re-building their home? I'm also taking into consideration how soon the insurance company will prepare the payout to them, and time taken to repair whatever damage the flood's caused.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Also, to all the forumers living in Brisbane, or have got friends/family in Brisbane, I do hope everyone's doing ok, and have evacuated safely.

Please share any news or updates here...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good to hear your dear ones are ok.

I was skyping today with my colleague in Sydney who's got family and friends in Brisbane and she tells me that the situation is pretty bad, her family has been evacuated to a refuge (all their personal belongings including home and car are 8m under water so all gone) and her cousins place has around 1m of water. Also the news said today that the floodings are expected to get worse tonight, and probably +20,000 more homes will be underwater by tonight. The inland tsunami yesterday caused a lot of damage and all of Brisbane city has been shut down, they turned the power off at 8.30am this morning because it went under!!! freaky. I don't know how quick will the government's response be to this tragedy but is probably going to take months for things to return back to normal levels since pretty much all Brisbane is under water as we speak. Be glad that your dear ones are ok but perhaps March is too soon to plan a visit since they don't even have a place to stay themselves at the moment!!! I guess the best thing is to ask your fiance directly. Last time this happened was in 1974 and even then apparently the flooding was not AS bad as this one so I am guessing is going to take quite some time for the city and the people to settle down again and for things to return to normal. March is just 7 weeks away.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, dizzyizzy! I've been calling my fiance and his mum through their mobiles. They're both housed at different locations. The mum's at her friend's place - power's been cut off. My fiance's at his friend's - there's still power.

You're right...can't really tell what will happen next. I don't think they can return home anytime soon. Thursday's flooding will be at its peak, and reports say that residents may have to wait till next week for flood levels to recede. I'll wait till next month before deciding if I can go over or not.

It's very scary, the whole flooding thing. No one expected this to ever happen.

Hoping for the best and praying for all those out there...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes, unfortunately the worst is yet to come, according to the recent news reports anyway. I think is at the suburbs where things are at its worst. So sad but at least the government is responsive in Oz, unlike other places where people are left to their own devices, like is been pretty much the case with the floodings in Pakistan for example. I mean, help was in place but it was nowhere near enough what it should have been. Hope things return to normal soon for everyone there


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm happy to hear your fiance and family are safe. However I don't expect the recovery to be quick or painless. I think by March most people will know what the Insurance will cover but I think it will be the rest of the year before things get to some form of normalcy and then years for real recovery. This sort of flood is not normal and think of it as a once in 50 yr or 100 yr event. Australians are tough but the bad news is not yet over so the real extent of what is needed will not be known for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My thoughts and best wishes are with everyone who has been affected by this terrible flood.

Veronica


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it sounds so scary.. i have seen floods.. this year a lot of northern states were flooded. and yes i agree with dizzyizzy, Au is more responsive in terms of calamities than developing countries like India and Pakistan.. In India alot of poor were hit and no there was no insurance involved, a lot ofppl lost everything that they had and i am talking about the poor here who could not afford loosing so much..

My best wish to all those affected


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

First of all, my sincerest well wishes for all those affected. I wish I could do something more than typing words to help. If I were able to do so, I would volunteer for relief work even or give whatever I could to a relief fund. Are there any such concepts in Australia?

There are a lot of differences between Pakistan and Australia. For one, the population density in Pakistan is much higher. So even if a lesser area is affected, the human impact is higher. To get a sense of the scale, take a look at Pakistan floods a megadisaster of epic proportions - Weather - msnbc.com. Second, unlike in Australia where people live in brick houses whose roofs provide some means of escape, many people live in mud houses. That means they MUST evacuate - thus increasing the pressure on relief providers. Finally, people in Australia can look forward to the waters receding. On the other hand, in some areas in the north where there are a lot of mountains, new LAKES have been formed and water has forged new permanent pathways, hence drowning people's lands PERMANENTLY. Lastly, you cannot say the response was not prompt. You CAN say it just couldn't match the magnitude of the disaster - again, take a look at the link above to get an idea.

On the brighter side of things, thankfully both episodes of flooding (Pakistan and Australia) happended during summers in the respective countries. Tragedy and suffering could have been compounded if this happened in winter. And flooding distributes the loam - fertile soil from the river - across the land so it means better farming in the future. As a matter of fact, I remember reading somewhere that the ancient indus valley civilization actually thrived upon regular flooding which would distribute this nutrient rich soil (correct me if I am wrong here).


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Soil and farming wont be better. Huge areas of food production - dairy, fruit and veg have been wiped out. grantham is a fruit area, its no gone.
It will take a long time for these areas to recover

food prices will SOAR


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with Amaslam that this is going to take a long time to sort out. 
*
For more information or to donate online see:
* http://www.qld.gov.au/floods/


Our friends in Toowoomba are okay but her parents home is completely under water. 



Regards,
Karen


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

So much depends on what the rest of the wet season holds in store for Queensland. There is potentially months of rain ahead of us yet, I feel the recovery will be dependent on that more than anything else.

Many companies and individuals are giving their time and services gratis, I'm sure that Aussie mateship will get Queensland out of this a lot quicker than people think.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Well folks here in down town Oakey just west of Toowoomba, lots of damage 12 confirmed deaths and 51 still missing, the peak tide in brisbane has been and gone, lots and lots of damage but all repairable, brisbane has a great self help system in place lots of emergency staff, but here out west it is a different story its just a case of neighbours mucking in, army are helping too, but we are on our 2nd day without rain floods are gone out of town , so the clean up begins, chins up you new queenslanders we will get through this little setback like all the others!!


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Just awful

i have family in mt gravatt, dutton park, kedron, auchenflower, camp hill, gold coast and cleveland. They were lucky - most are in safe areas and the one in auchenflower was just safe by a few metres. My old house in norman park is flooded!
My BIl family are from toowoomba - all safe but businesses destroyed.

I wish i was there to help


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hurrah! Flood level peaked at 1 metre less than predicted. It's so heartwarming to see how Aussies band together and help their mates. 

I'd just like to ask those forumers who've just been granted visas/PRs to work in QLD, what's going to happen now? Are your plans unaffected, and if they are affected, how so? Are you going ahead with the move? Or staying back home? Reparation work will take years and years, perhaps 2 years...and that means businesses will take months and months to resume.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

temporary said:


> Just awful
> 
> i have family in mt gravatt, dutton park, kedron, auchenflower, camp hill, gold coast and cleveland. They were lucky - most are in safe areas and the one in auchenflower was just safe by a few metres. My old house in norman park is flooded!
> My BIl family are from toowoomba - all safe but businesses destroyed.
> ...


It's nothing short of horrific! 75% of the state. Can't watch the coverage without the tears welling. I have family in Norman Park. Thankfully the are dry but can't go anywhere because the bottom part of their street and all surrounding streets are closed because of flooding. It will take years for the state to recover. I'm sure I heard around 2 years for Brisbane. Heartbreaking.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,
I am planning to live in Brisbane CBD:
I've got few questions.
1)Does airport work now?
2)When will this flooding stop?
3)Will this flooding affect CBD?
4)Is this gonna happen again next year?
5)I am planning to go to Brissy around 30th January, any suggestions?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What does CBD stand for?
A tv reporter kept talking about the CBD and I had no idea what she was talking about.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Veronica said:


> What does CBD stand for?
> A tv reporter kept talking about the CBD and I had no idea what she was talking about.


Down town
City Centre
stands for Central Business District


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

spark92 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to live in Brisbane CBD:
> I've got few questions.
> 1)Does airport work now?


Yes it's open - for updates check. 
Brisbane Airport - Brisbane Airport is open



spark92 said:


> 2)When will this flooding stop?


Not sure how long it will take for water levels to drop but in the surrounding areas they are already dropping. Keep an eye on the news websites. 



spark92 said:


> 3)Will this flooding affect CBD?


The CBD is under water - for photos see:
Brisbane River swallows CBD

I was in contact with a real estate agent from Ray White in Portland, Victoria (a long way from Brisbane!) and they are affected by the floods because the servers for their email are in Brisbane CBD.



spark92 said:


> 4)Is this gonna happen again next year?


The last time this happened was 1974 according to the news. 



spark92 said:


> 5)I am planning to go to Brissy around 30th January, any suggestions?


Keep an eye on the news. If you have interviews lined up then check with your interviewers what the situation is for them. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it possible this flood to get wider areas like Byron Bay, Manchester even Sydney?!?!?!?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

spark92 said:


> Is it possible this flood to get wider areas like Byron Bay, Manchester even Sydney?!?!?!?


Please check the websites that I've given for more info and check the distances between the places that you're asking about. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Please check the websites that I've given for more info and check the distances between the places that you're asking about.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


I know distances. But I saw a flood map on BBC News according to that one even Sydney can get flood.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

spark92 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to live in Brisbane CBD:
> I've got few questions.
> 1)Does airport work now?
> ...


yes the airport is working fine, we hope it has stopped now, the cbd was flooded but hopefully no serious building damage, just the debris to clean up, there is always danger of flood or big storms summer season is after all monsoon season in coastal queensland, these floods were not normal, we recieved 10 times our yearly average rainfall in 9days our dams have been nearly empty for years now they are over 175% of capacity, out west where my grandkids live it hasnot rained for nearly 3 years, they were flooded out, as one of the little ones asked daddy why is the sky crying


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

1. Yes, I don't think it was ever stopped even during the flooding.
2. When it stops raining
3. Yes, it already has
4. Probably, rain still forecast 
5. Consider delaying your travel plans and also check with any employer if they are ready for you. Check with your airline if you can re-book for a month or two later. In many cases I expect they will be understanding.



spark92 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to live in Brisbane CBD:
> I've got few questions.
> 1)Does airport work now?
> ...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm actually gonna do a U turn and go to Sydney instead Brissy, but not sure if something like this will happen there too...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

For now Sydney is having no natural disasters, only State government made ones.



spark92 said:


> I'm actually gonna do a U turn and go to Sydney instead Brissy, but not sure if something like this will happen there too...


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Can someone please share the reparation/recovery process after a flood as destructive as this? I'm concerned for my fiance and his mum. Other than the house being insured, I'm also very aware that the entire Brisbane city will take years to get back on track. Businesses, roads, lives will have to be rebuilt. What's going to happen to most of Brisbane's population in terms of their livelihood? Can they even find work? Will they have to depend on government aid and handouts for the next 2 years?

We don't know what the QLD govt has in store exactly but I'd like to know how natural disaster victims rebuilt their lives back, particularly those from the States/Europe.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

First the immediate disaster will need to be declared over, and that hasn' happened yet. Then people will do immediate clean up and insurance will do their first assessments, businesses will be doing their own assessments to see if they can still resume business. So the answer to your question will not be known for at least a month. As for Federal govt. I believe they are giving grants of 25,000 to those effected by flood damage. Then there are NGOs and aid agencies doing their own works as well. 

Livelihood and viability of Brisbane is a question mark right now. Until the disaster is over and the first assessments are in there isn't an accurate way to answer the question.

The sizes of the areas effected is quite large as well so some places will not be above water for weeks or months. 



Miss Swan said:


> Can someone please share the reparation/recovery process after a flood as destructive as this? I'm concerned for my fiance and his mum. Other than the house being insured, I'm also very aware that the entire Brisbane city will take years to get back on track. Businesses, roads, lives will have to be rebuilt. What's going to happen to most of Brisbane's population in terms of their livelihood? Can they even find work? Will they have to depend on government aid and handouts for the next 2 years?
> 
> We don't know what the QLD govt has in store exactly but I'd like to know how natural disaster victims rebuilt their lives back, particularly those from the States/Europe.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

there have been Insurers Assessors from Suncorp out here on the Darling downs since the 5th of january,they have assessed over 2500 houses and businesses in the dalby condamine area, as the water recedes more and more assessors are arriving, dont know where mister aslam gets his information from, but here out on the downs and down the hill in laidley and gatton physical and financial help are starting to pour in by land and air!!


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks amaslam for the info!

Managed to catch my fiance for 2 mins this morning and got a head's up. He's gotten back into his house and says the flood waters engulfed the whole house. Everything's topsy turvy, all furniture and items have been moved around...all in a mess. He'll be spending the next few days cleaning up...we won't get to chat much but no matter. Really wish I was there to help out but I'm just glad things aren't any worse.

Appliances and equipment can be replaced but I'm just sad that certain things of sentimental value will be gone..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thats sad... good thing is they were safe


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am in Brisbane and our area found to be little safe.
Two days i went for volunteer service to help others to clean their houses
Its very smelly and muddy any way i like to help them who lost everything

..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

hari999999 said:


> I am in Brisbane and our area found to be little safe.
> Two days i went for volunteer service to help others to clean their houses
> Its very smelly and muddy any way i like to help them who lost everything


Thank you so much to you and all the QLD volunteers. I've been reading and watching the news and the Aussie spirit is just awesome and so amazing! Haven't spoken to my fiance much as he's been busy cleaning and is exhausted everyday. 90% of the stuff in the house is wrecked. I can't imagine how dejected and lost he must be feeling...

We must move on though...I really hope the govt and insurance companies will be generous and help the affected families.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone know how much will a new carpet, fresh coat of paint on all walls, purchase of all furniture + appliances (fridge, TV, couch, bed, washing machine, oven etc etc) will cost? That's the damage done to my fiance's house 

I don't know how big his house is but it's quite small..single story with 3 bedrooms, typical small house in the suburbs. Old house from the 80's, barely enough room to park is SUV in the front porch. 

Supposedly he can only claim up to 40K from insurance. I don't know how much reno + furniture + applicances cost in total so would like to get a ballpark figure from those living in OZ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of this depends on the local labour market. With the demand I expect it would triple the usual amount for trades to do things like paint, carpet, carpentry. Appliances prices can be found online (Google for Appliances in AU for some online shops, prices vary significantly depending on brand).



Miss Swan said:


> Does anyone know how much will a new carpet, fresh coat of paint on all walls, purchase of all furniture + appliances (fridge, TV, couch, bed, washing machine, oven etc etc) will cost? That's the damage done to my fiance's house
> 
> I don't know how big his house is but it's quite small..single story with 3 bedrooms, typical small house in the suburbs. Old house from the 80's, barely enough room to park is SUV in the front porch.
> 
> Supposedly he can only claim up to 40K from insurance. I don't know how much reno + furniture + applicances cost in total so would like to get a ballpark figure from those living in OZ...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

there should be no limit on what can be claimed appliances are replaced new for old, for painting and other repairs most insurances ask for at least 2 quotes, that is what is happening here, actually in the middle of the flood area, we are helping elderly evacuees to fill out their insurance,but if your fiancee has his house and contents under insured then he could be in for a big shock, many people have the same insurance policy for 10 years with out being updated ,these people are ruined through no ones fault but there own.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

@amaslam: three times the price?? That's a real shame isn't it? These people have lost so much and now they're being fleeced even more. =(

@nignoy: I have no idea how up to date the house insurance is. My fiance's mum got it, but from what I heard, the plan that she got will pay out no more than 40 grand. I'm just worried whether it'll cover all the renovations and home purchases...


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

How is coominya and atkinson dam?


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

it sounds like a 40000$ limit could be for contents only, all repair costs come from house insurance, normal home insurance policies are 2 separate parts, house and contents, and assessors are not stupid, any overpriced quotes will not even be considered.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

There is no limit in what you can claim but there is a limit on what you'll get. This is determined by the conditions written in to the policy and the amount you have insured your home and contents for.


----------

